# best roid to cycle alone



## BcHawk_99 (Oct 23, 2002)

what is the best steroid that i can cycle alone.i am 31 years old and have a hard time gaining.i am looking for something to give me a good boost.also is there anything in oral form that would be a good standalone steroid to take.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 23, 2002)

iam of the opinion that oral only cylces are simply crap. You need an injectable hopefully some test. If you want pure mass try between 30- 40mg of dbol ed with 500mg of test a week. for test cyp eth or sust but its a personaly pref. u are gonna need novadex or armidex in case of gyno and some clomid for post cycle


----------



## cornfed (Oct 29, 2002)

Test (i say Cyp) @ 250-500/wk
--or--
EQ @ 400/wk (even better w/ test  )


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2002)

I'd agree, test, and your post cycle goodies.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 29, 2002)

EQ or a long-acting test esther. Tren is supposedly decent by itself as well.

Orals won't have nearly the effect, but anavar or dbol would be a good choice.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2002)

Anavar sure since its a strength roid, but I haven't heard good things about dbol alone.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 30, 2002)

I Like my fini


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Anavar sure since its a strength roid, but I haven't heard good things about dbol alone.



Depends on what you're looking for.

Neither will give the gains of an oral cycle. And you're right, anavar is going to give good strength gains. The problem with dbol is that a lot of the weight is water, so its really easy to drop poundage after the cycle. However, as any oral-only cycle will be mediocre anyway, I don't see it'll matter.

My fave for solo roid is going to be EQ regardless.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> I Like my fini



Fina = Tren


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 31, 2002)

id say test you gotta run clomid post it always seems to yeild some awsome gains


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 31, 2002)

You should run clomid post-cycle on any steroid.


----------



## CalFit (Oct 31, 2002)

Best gear to cycle alone? Well, I don't think there is one best, but there are many good types that will yeild great gains when used alone. I wouldn't do an oral only cycle only because your gains will leave you just as fast as they came and not to mention they are very hard on the liver. If you do decide to do an oral only cycle, keep it to 4 weeks max.

 Dbol/Anadrol will give you the fastest results giving you rapid weight gain (mostly water) and strength. 

 Anavar is much more mild compared to dbol/anadrol, resulting in slower gains which are easier to keep post cycle. Not to mention real anavar is hard to come by and more expensive than dbol/anadrol.

 As far as Fina as an injectable or oral, well it is a great AAS but if this is your first time, if I were you, I wouldn't do it. It will increase your strength by a lot becuase it is about 3 times as androgenic as testosterone as well as limiting water weight, giving you more of a hard look. But, there are progestin/progesterone sides that you want to be very careful of(potential gyno that cannot be stopped using nolva/arimidex).

Primo would be an awesome AAS to cycle alone for a first timer, that is, if only it was easier and cheap to get. Real primo is few and far between. 

EQ would be a close second to primo @ 300-600 mg/wk. 

But as for me, I did test. Test will yeild good weight gains and very good strength gains. You can control the gyno and bloat by taking in arimidex and in extreme cases of predicted gyno, nolvadex can be used. You can't go wrong with a test only cycle for a fist timer @ 500 mg/wk


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2002)

Fina by itself shuts down most people that I hear from, and also seems to induce aggression in people as well (I wonder if this is related to cleanliness or toxicity). 

Primo = $$$


----------



## CalFit (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Fina by itself shuts down most people that I hear from, and also seems to induce aggression in people as well (I wonder if this is related to cleanliness or toxicity).
> 
> Primo = $$$



The aggression one experiences from fina is most likely due to it being 3 times more androgenic than test. Hence, more androgens = more aggression...


----------



## CalFit (Nov 1, 2002)

**Refering to my last post**

Althought, I found this from meso-rx

"It is also not clear that trenbolone results in any greater degree of increased aggression for a given amount of anabolic effect than testosterone itself does, despite another myth to that effect.  The increase in aggressive tendency -- which does not mean the act of aggression -- is moderate and entirely controllable, if noticeable at all."

To each their own...


----------



## Mudge (Nov 1, 2002)

With just about anything, YMMV - some complain about a particular item, some dont, some love it.


----------



## jay-man (Dec 3, 2009)

im maybe a couple of years late to answar but here is my opinion, the best oral roid to cycle alone is by far turanabol is something between d-bol and anavar so you will gain some decent size and some good strenght with it. do a 6-8 week cycle run 30mg the first week and then bump it up to 40mg after the cycle take 25 clomid for 3 weeks. for support take milk thistle and liv 52, for the liver.


----------



## adrenaline (Dec 5, 2009)

Test would be the best by itself, but if it HAS to be oral only, probably anavar, but that would be useless for putting on mass.


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 5, 2009)

You can do it alone with winnie if you must,but once again no size gains, possible liver problems; and my elbows and shoulders hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## martialartsman (Dec 5, 2009)

for me if it has to be oral i love the blue heart dbol, dose 20mg ed week1 30mg week2 40mg week3 50mg week4 and then tapper back down again. PCT as above. Lost some size after but felt great JMO.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 6, 2009)

Testosterone is by far the best stand alone for men. If I had to pick an oral I would use Dianabol.


----------



## jay-man (Dec 7, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> Testosterone is by far the best stand alone for men. If I had to pick an oral I would use Dianabol.


 
yeah both dianabol and testorone gives you the most bang for the buck. 
but for a first timer not the smartest roid to use cause you dont know whats coming to you after the cycle.
some one may not handle the let down you get from dianabol (not all get those) and all that water weight.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2009)

jay-man said:


> yeah both dianabol and testorone gives you the most bang for the buck.
> but for a first timer not the smartest roid to use cause you dont know whats coming to you after the cycle.
> some one may not handle the let down you get from dianabol (not all get those) and all that water weight.


What's the smartest roid then? =)


----------



## jay-man (Dec 8, 2009)

heavyiron. said:


> What's the smartest roid then? =)


 
i think primo inject is the " smartest" steroid to use,
but is not the best one to use


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2009)

jay-man said:


> i think primo inject is the " smartest" steroid to use,
> but is not the best one to use


The original question was about orals though.


----------



## basskiller (Dec 8, 2009)

test would be my first choice 
Tren - second


----------



## toothache (Dec 8, 2009)

Test only is good for first cycles.  Have an ai on hand and your pct chems.


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 9, 2009)

best for alone is always only testosterone!


----------

